

StackOverflow: What kind of programming requires math? - profquail
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3998306/what-kind-of-programming-requires-math

======
TallGuyShort
I've been working on a couple of projects tied to some pretty intense
cryptography and security aspects. I was in way over my head when it came to
math, and I've been digging into a lot of linear algebra,
statistics/combinatorics/probability, and number theory trying to keep up.

